
How to Start a Data Science Project When You Are a Beginner - sebg
https://www.datayou.org/articles/how-to-start-a-data-science-project-when-you-are-a-beginner
======
minimaxir
Saying "the best way to start a Data Science project is to start a Data
Science project" isn't helpful, especially since the article doesn't give any
hints _how_ to obtain, process, and visualize large sets of data.

That is the _actual_ bottleneck to learning how to use data science, and is an
area where tutorials are sorely lacking. It's one of the main reasons I now
open source the code in my blog posts for data analysis. (example:
[https://github.com/minimaxir/reddit-
bigquery/blob/master/red...](https://github.com/minimaxir/reddit-
bigquery/blob/master/reddit_bigquery.ipynb) )

